# Newbie From SC



## ccathcart72 (May 3, 2010)

Just wanted to drop in and say hi. I am fairly new to archery and my boys have gotten very intrested in it from some activities at our Scout troop. Needless to say they saved their money and spent over $400 each on a setup and are loving every minute of it. So I have been reading and studying up on whatever I can find. Before long I will probably dive in all the way too. So far I have found this forum full of great info. So long for now and see you in the forums.

Chris


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

*sweet*

SC native here as well. Living in Cullowhee NC now, but born and raised in Spartanburg


----------



## WVDave (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Way to get those boys involved. Tons of good info and great people here. Just have to wade through some B.S. every now and then. Where are you from in SC? I lived in Sumter for 4 1/2 years.


----------



## ccathcart72 (May 3, 2010)

WVDave said:


> Welcome to AT! Way to get those boys involved. Tons of good info and great people here. Just have to wade through some B.S. every now and then. Where are you from in SC? I lived in Sumter for 4 1/2 years.


Dave,
Thanks for the welcome. I live in Irmo, about 8-10 miles northwest of Columbia.

Chris


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Chris. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Welcome, great, informative site here. Wasn't Irmo one of the big high school football teams in the state?


----------



## ccathcart72 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcomes. I look forward to learning a lot.




Mathias said:


> Welcome, great, informative site here. Wasn't Irmo one of the big high school football teams in the state?


Irmo HS is a pretty big school and has had great teams in the past. My kids are zoned for another school in the district so we will be rivals with Irmo.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

